# children books



## michn23 (Dec 7, 2013)

Anyone knows where I can get cheap english children/ baby books in hk? Thanks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

michn23 said:


> Anyone knows where I can get cheap english children/ baby books in hk? Thanks


Have you tried bookazine shops?


----------



## michn23 (Dec 7, 2013)

no, where can i find them?

thanks


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Try Swindon Book Co Ltd. on Lock Rd in TST.


----------



## michn23 (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks, i have found an online store that is much more convenient for me and the suppliers are either from UK / US. i find some of the pricing there are cheap/reasonable too.


----------

